# Time to replace the GA16DE with a New GA16DE



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Well first let me say that its great to be back on the forums, its been about a year and a half. My 200sx that is equipped with the GA16DE has just turned 202k. Since I need this car to last me a good long while, while still doing AutoX, i think its about time to put some money into it. I'm going to get a newer GA16DE that has been imported and tested then cleaned up and shipped to me. Total cost ~$875. Once its summer im going to put the newer GA in to my car along with a new Hotshot CAI and a new Weapon-R header. I already have a 2" cat back and the Orthodox under drive pulley so this will max me out on power (running STS class in AutoX). My question is has anyone done a direct swap like this? If so what all was a PITA? What all should i be carefull about?

Thank you all


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

well all i can tell you is that it sucks, there is a long list of things that you would need to do
but i would have to know what kind of swap are you doing?is it the whole engine with everything or just the engine block?or ..........you get my point


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

you can consider it a short block. I'm going to have to swap over my old: ac, pw steering, water pump, alt., ect. i know its going to be a long involved process, thats why I'm giving my self a month to do it.


----------



## sentracraze (Jun 5, 2007)

please tell me that the block has its internals in it?
if not man your goin to be at it for a while, but eitherway let me know then ill give you all the pointers i can give you,cuz i did mine 3 months ago,and im goin to go in deep surgery again on the ga16de


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes it will have all the internals. I will have to replace all of the bolt on parts. Namely the header, MAF, altanator, power steering, AC, Water pump, oil pan, and seals for the valve cover and oil pan. There may be some stuff Im missing in that list but not much. I am deffenaly getting a new clutch (ATC performance Presser plat with stock disk), header, CAI. What i wanted to know is are there any tools i will need that a decent at home shop would not have? What all gave you the biggest pain in the neck? I know the most time will be spent marking wires and plugs.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

If this is a JDM engine dont they normally come complete ?
Especially for $875?
Where are you getting it from, post a link and let us have a look.
What you are describing is a bare Long block.
I found this on a JDM site

Sentra GA16DE 95-00 1.6L DOHC - Engine Only
List Of Parts Included
• Complete Engine 
- Cylinder Head 
- Intake Manifold
- Cylinder Block
- Sensors
- Exhaust Manifold
- Fuel Rail
- Injectors
- Distributor
- Throttle Body
- Alternator 
- Ignition Wires
- Pulleys
- Valve cover
- Oil Pan


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Used engines and transmissions from Japan from Rising Sun Engines. The reason that they charge so much is because of all the testing that they do. I could get an e-bay engine for cheaper but i want one that has be tested very thero.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I looked and they say this is a Long block assembly, and they take off all ancillaries.
I guess its up to you which way you do this, and i have not replaced an engine in a long time.
If I had to do this I would prefer to drop in the whole assembly and swap as little as possible, that would leave the original parts as known good spares. IE you get a low mileage distributor, water pump, Alternator thrown in, and you don't have to swap it all over plus manifolds and sensors.
It may interest you to know that I worked for Ford England on the assembly line and they allowed 1.5 hours to swap a transit van engine assembly complete with two people and 2.5 hrs with one person.
They dropped in a complete new assembly with ancillaries in place.
My opinion, its free so you know what its worth, is to buy the assembly, forgo any special testing. I think a compression test shows it turns over and mechanically sound.
I saw SR20DE for $450 plus shipping, didnt see a price for a 1.6. You can only be sure of what you get by running the engine and any used engine, or re-built for that matter, can be a crap shoot.
If you get unlucky and have to replace it again you will be much faster at it !!!! 
And lets face it, these Nissan engines are really good, so its very unlikely.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

I see what your saying, but that price dose not seam to bad to me. I'm planing on keeping the old engine and rebuilding it with all new crap so that when the day comes to replace the engine I can just drop it in. For right now I'm going to pull everything off of the old engine and put it all on the new engine (all the parts that are missing form the new engine are fairly new on the old engine) while the new engine is out of the engine bay.

You know no-one has answered any of my questions, which was what is the biggest pain in the neck about swapping the engine over? If you want to argue with me then I'm done. You all are reminding me why I left these forums in the first place.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I agree no one else has answered you. This forum has had many who were here go as they have replaced their cars or moved elsewhere. 
As the B14 cars get older I guess thats to be expected.
I have not swapped/ replaced any Nissan engine, so don't feel qualified to answer that question.
As I said my advice is free and worth as much. I do not mean to argue only to point out an alternative line of thought, I know you will do what you think best. 
I think what you say is quite a reasonable approach and has advantages like using your known good parts.

From the Engines I have replaced I would say the biggest issue is the clean up of parts and the actual lifting and replacing.
The actual wrenching and wiring harness etc were not a big issue for me.

Good Luck.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you,
That is what i was looking for. 

Back when i first bought my car (3 years ago) the B14 forums where teaming with great people giving out good advice. People like Wes. What ever happened to Wes and all the people that ran nissanperformancemag.com?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Wes is still here as a moderator. Many others have moved on. Not so many people active now.
i don't know what to tell you about NPM, I don't know the whole story. The Forum changed hands and there was a big upheaval and they have a different site now.


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

What is the new site?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

zachmccool said:


> What is the new site?


Check your PM's


----------



## bluebriscoe (Feb 17, 2008)

Man why dont u jus swap a SR20 instead?


----------



## macphee4 (Oct 11, 2007)

i got a ga16de wit only 415/000 burns no oil sell er' to ya for 20 bucks less then your dealer there
reliable i tells ya


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

bluebriscoe said:


> Man why dont u jus swap a SR20 instead?


1. B/c you just don't swap over a SR20, you have to swap over the engine, trans, wire harness, and computer. Which the cheapest I've seen for this swap is $5k.

2. B/c I race in the STS class which I can compete in but dose not allow Engine swaps unless its the same as stock.


----------

